# 14th Club?



## ScienceBoy (Jan 26, 2021)

I have a 24* 4 iron and an 18* hybrid, I have never thought about it before but maybe a 21* hybrid could fill the gap!

Should I go iron style as I hit the 4 iron well off the tee and OK off the deck. The current hybrid is about the same.

The 4i goes about 165/170 and the hybrid 190-200, it is a huge gap in my yardages and needs a 180 club. (Distances from a range with Toptracer).

So here is my question, if I get a 22 degree as some dont do that loft, will the 22 be OK due to the longer shaft and being graphite vs steel irons?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

JPX Fli Hi available with light steel shafts
I think the 5h comes in at 22/23° I believe


----------



## Neilds (Jan 26, 2021)

Don’t get hung up on finding a gap in loft, concentrate on finding a club that you can hit 180 yards


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 26, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Don’t get hung up on finding a gap in loft, concentrate on finding a club that you can hit 180 yards
		
Click to expand...

Bit hard during lockdown while browsing eBay...


----------



## Neilds (Jan 26, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			Bit hard during lockdown while browsing eBay...
		
Click to expand...

Buy a selection then 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 26, 2021)

Want to hit the 18 180 yards grip lower down

Want to hit the 4 iron 180 yards close the club face and allow for the hook



or 

Get a hybrid where you can adjust the loft and work which loft works best for you. I find the Titleist one I have the best adapter for not overly changing the club face angle when the loft is changed. Callaway adapters seem to use the same method.

I saw this today
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Callaway-Big-Bertha-Golf-Hybrid.html#SID=213


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 26, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Buy a selection then 🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

You can tell my wife the plan


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 26, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Want to hit the 18 180 yards grip lower down

Want to hit the 4 iron 180 yards close the club face and allow for the
		
Click to expand...

That is what I do now, its not that easy! Just having a club that does it for me will be SOOOOO much better.


----------



## Crow (Jan 26, 2021)

The club you need is a Slazenger Big Ezee 3 iron with graphite shaft.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 26, 2021)

If ur hitting a 4I 165 you probably aren't launching it anywhere near high enough. 

I'd ditch it and go. 

18* h
23h
27h 
Then into whatever iron is next.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 27, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			If ur hitting a 4I 165 you probably aren't launching it anywhere near high enough.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good advice there, I will ask my pro about the 4i height thing as I didn’t think it was an issue as it lines up with all my carry distances from PW upwards.

I can’t afford to buy lots of new clubs so I can’t follow your advice. I have to stick with mostly what I have. I think I can squeeze in a purchase of a second hand club under £100 this year though.

I am looking at a 21* but I have given up buying online and will have to wait for access to the range to find one that carries 180 like I need.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 27, 2021)

Use ProV1X if you don’t already

They are good for distance and high flight, which could be good to eek out some more 4i yardages


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			Sounds good advice there, I will ask my pro about the 4i height thing as I didn’t think it was an issue as it lines up with all my carry distances from PW upwards.

I can’t afford to buy lots of new clubs so I can’t follow your advice. I have to stick with mostly what I have. I think I can squeeze in a purchase of a second hand club under £100 this year though.

I am looking at a 21* but I have given up buying online and will have to wait for access to the range to find one that carries 180 like I need.
		
Click to expand...


You could likely pick these up for a song and would work well for you. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/193865856231


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 27, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			You could likely pick these up for a song and would work well for you.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/193865856231

Click to expand...

That’s the business! Thanks! You think I will be OK with regular? Everything else I have is in stiff flex.

I think this is the little change to get me closer to breaking 80 this summer, I only play off the yellows but it would still mean something to me.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			That’s the business! Thanks! You think I will be OK with regular? Everything else I have is in stiff flex.

I think this is the little change to get me closer to breaking 80 this summer, I only play off the yellows but it would still mean something to me.
		
Click to expand...


You will be absolutely fine.  I've used both reg and stiff in woods and hybrids down the years. You shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 27, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			You will be absolutely fine.
		
Click to expand...

If the price is low enough it should not be an issue at all!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 29, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Use ProV1X if you don’t already

They are good for distance and high flight, which could be good to eek out some more 4i yardages
		
Click to expand...

I’m playing Inesis 900s, best ball I can afford.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 31, 2021)

It depends what you want from it. If you hit the irons well why not try a 3i? Very versatile in the wind off the tee or long approach shots, only down side is playing from the first cut.  Hybrid would be better from that sort of lie but obviously less useful in the wind.

I tried the mph5 3 iron and loved it off the tee and fairway, just preferred my 3h (20*) from scruffy lies.  The shaft in the 3i for me wasn’t correct but once I’ve sold the current one on, I’ll look for another with the right spec shaft and bounce between the two as I definitely see the advantage of it being in the bag


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 31, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			It depends what you want from it. If you hit the irons well why not try a 3i?
		
Click to expand...

I have a 3 iron and although I can hit it well I would like to try a hybrid. I think it will fill the gap better than the 3 iron does for me. My hope is to compare them on the range and find which ends up staying in the bag, hence the low budget and want to go 2nd hand.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2021)

If it’s about a hybrid, you can pick up clubs like the Adam’s a12 pro very cheap.  Good spec shafts as standard, a slimmer more iron style head (like the apex hybrid) without the more conversional mini wood hybrid head, and great loft options.  I had them in the bag for years, recently changed to cally apexs but they are almost the same club.  The 18* was an absolute beast off the tee


----------

